
The Emeo – A Practice Saxophone that doesn't wake up the neighbours - op03
https://www.jpost.com/jpost-tech/israeli-start-up-develops-digital-practice-saxophone-633718
======
op03
vid explainer -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH1YfNBJhWU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH1YfNBJhWU)

